# Greetings from NYC!! New member here



## Mike112079 (May 10, 2020)

Hello guys, just introducing myself. I caught the espresso bug while quarantined for the pandemic. Picked up an older Gaggia Coffee to keep busy while out of work. Keep going further and further down the rabbit's hole and am just about doing a complete rebuild at this point. Boiler was completely pitted due to lack of descaling and there was some rust on the bottom of the machine's housing. I have also picked up a Rancilio Silvia to hold me off until the build is done (i'm waiting for a bunch of parts. Will post pics soon as I have them on my phone. Thank you

Mike J.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Welcome, have fun!


----------



## Mike112079 (May 10, 2020)

So here are a few of the goodies I have been working on or have acquired just since late March. Not done rebuilding the Gaggia Classic yet.


----------



## Mike112079 (May 10, 2020)




----------

